# Summer Bonus Points



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great news upon checking my AGR acount today, ALL of the Summer Bonus points fro rail travel were updated/posted as of today!Awaiting the surprise Bonus points well get for the 8/20 Promotion!I also joined Select Plus today so am awaiting my packet and e-mail etc. Cant get to the top tier this year but theres always next year!Hope everyone is getting caught up on their points due!!(they did tell me that due to a point shortage that the traveler was donating an extra 1,000.000 points to be distrubuted to members who reside in texas and rode the TE/CS/Cascades/EB/CONO in July!  Thanks traveler,think Ill take a trip!!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> I also joined Select Plus today so am awaiting my packet and e-mail etc. Cant get to the top tier this year but theres always next year!


Ok, I'm confused. You made Select Plus today, yet you won't make the top tier this year. :blink: Select Plus is the top tier. So did you make Select? :unsure:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > I also joined Select Plus today so am awaiting my packet and e-mail etc. Cant get to the top tier this year but theres always next year!
> ...


My bad Alan,its only lowly Select, but Im still happy about the trips,and the points!Thanks for the reminder/clarification question!


----------



## chuljin (Sep 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Ok, I'm confused. You made Select Plus today, yet you won't make the top tier this year. :blink: Select Plus is the top tier. So did you make Select? :unsure:


Heh, if only 'Select Plus' and 'Top Tier' were not synonymous (36,000 and counting  ) *sigh*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2009)

chuljin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm confused. You made Select Plus today, yet you won't make the top tier this year. :blink: Select Plus is the top tier. So did you make Select? :unsure:
> ...


Now theres an idea,A Gold and maybe Platinum Level for our Super Travelers!Has AGR ever considered this?Its a great incentive to get NE riders to use the Acelas and Regionals since ridership is down!Beats the heck out of the airline cattle-car shuttles!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> I also joined Select Plus today so am awaiting my packet and e-mail etc. Cant get to the top tier this year but theres always next year!


I know it's only Select, but you are aware that it is valid from now thru 2/28/2010 *AND* from 3/1/2010 until 2/28/2011!

So start planning that next trip - and the next - and the next - and ... :lol: "Traveleritis" - there's no cure!


----------



## Upstate (Sep 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


And what would be the benefit of this new super diamond palladium level? More coupons perhaps? Heck, Select Plus already gets free club access, not that much they can improve on.


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Great news upon checking my AGR acount today, ALL of the Summer Bonus points fro rail travel were updated/posted as of today!Awaiting the surprise Bonus points well get for the 8/20 Promotion!I also joined Select Plus today so am awaiting my packet and e-mail etc. Cant get to the top tier this year but theres always next year!Hope everyone is getting caught up on their points due!!(they did tell me that *due to a point shortage* that the traveler was donating an extra 1,000.000 points to be distrubuted to members who reside in texas and rode the TE/CS/Cascades/EB/CONO in July!  Thanks traveler,think Ill take a trip!!


Dang, now I know why I spent over 2 hours on the phone with AGR and Amrtak trying to resolve several point shortages steming all the way back to when I joined on March 30th! :angry:


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 9, 2009)

chuljin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm confused. You made Select Plus today, yet you won't make the top tier this year. :blink: Select Plus is the top tier. So did you make Select? :unsure:
> ...


Being just under 40,000 AGR points, I feel like I'm in a horse race with you and we're not even near the club house turn yet! :lol: .

Anyway I wanted to tell you that I have only been an AGR member for a little over 5 months and barely half way to qualifying for select status let alone select plus! Would you believe that I expect to break 100,000 points, without purchasing any points, before the end of my first year in AGR , and I still won't even be close to qualifying for select status - even with all those points? It happens! :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2009)

Upstate said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


Well,just as a suggestion how about first class travel on Acela on all trips,maybe like a lifetime pass for Acela and Metro Lounges,perhaps even complimentary alcohol beverages and appetizers for starters!Perhaps even include family members in the perks and bennies that would be available only to those who attain a certain status!I think there members who have tons of points they will probably not use for train travel as weve discussed before so

perhaps enhanced hotel and car rental status,bigger discounts on partner purchases etc. Those who cant have access to Acela and Metro Lounges due to where they live deserve some additional perks for their higher status IMHO!(and Ill never get there but its nice to know some can!)


----------

